# What type of rig do u have?



## mattrecov

Hey guys, just wanted to see what other painters are driving. I have had several painting vehicles, from a 86 ford escort wagon with luggage rack (once had 6 ladders on it!) to a 2000 dodge van (nice, but no racks inside and teeerible on gas), and a 98 ford ranger with cap and ladder rack (good on gas, but couldnt carry much). What do you all have? What would be your ideal painting vehicle (no expense spared)?


----------



## MAK-Deco

If you search the archives I believe there was a thread like this before. I also wouldn't be advertising that you had ladders on an escort wagon around here.


----------



## seversonspainting

I have 2003 ford ranger. Since I started the painting business I turned into my paint truck. Works very well for me right now. I am also looking for a nice sized trailer.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Here is my ride. At true gas hog getting only 10 mpg on a good day. Cost me $130 to fill up this morning at $3.99 a gallon. Yikes!


----------



## seversonspainting

Nice ride Pro. Gas isn't much cheaper here either. its 3.92.


----------



## sage

I agree, nice looking truck. A bit suprised you don't have it lettered.
For those of you who use pick ups, how do you transport materials and tools on a rainy day? 
Sage


----------



## vermontpainter

sage said:


> For those of you who use pick ups, how do you transport materials and tools on a rainy day?
> Sage


 
Cap works well.


----------



## MAK-Deco

I will take you your 3.99 and 3.92 a gallon all day long... We are way over 4 here and my wife's VW is premium all the way at well over 4.50


----------



## MAK-Deco

vermontpainter said:


> Cap works well.


We have the same truck V.. except mine is Maroon.


----------



## seversonspainting

MAK-Deco said:


> I will take you your 3.99 and 3.92 a gallon all day long... We are way over 4 here and my wife's VW is premium all the way at well over 4.50


Man do I feel sorry for you. I bet you have to feel a pinch on gas with your earnings going to fuel costs.


----------



## vermontpainter

MAK-Deco said:


> We have the same truck V.. except mine is Maroon.


:thumbup:


----------



## timhag

I'll have to get a pic of my new Dodge Dakota quad cab. Got the ladder racks on a few weeks ago. Still need to get the cap and lettering. Have magnets on it at the moment.


----------



## seversonspainting

I might have to post a pic of my truck. Oh wait, no I might get jokes off of it. LOL 

Just for that I have to now.


----------



## tsunamicontract

lol Scott, nice Thule racks. But I am pretty sure I am going to sell my personal vehicles and my work truck and get a vw jetta wagon TDI (gets like 40-50mpg) get me a sweet Thule Rack, throw ladders on top, get a small 5x8 custom trailer and save me a whole bunch of money. I was going to get a sprinter but I can't (or shouldn't) afford having that (insurance is really expensive on it) and a personal vehicle. Don't know how the trailer will do in the snow behind a jetta but it will be sweet when it gets here in 6-8 weeks. I will be a bonified station wagon bandit. But ill get it lettered and have it say I am insured so at least people won't think I'm a hack . . .
but going to give estimates will be an inexpensive breeze.


----------



## vermontpainter

The Thule racks are a joke for a work truck. I really hate them. I only went with them on this truck because we have two others with full-on stainless racks. 

You might look a little funny packing all your gear into a wagon, but gas is a killer.


----------



## tsunamicontract

yah but then hey you can throw the kayak or canoe on there for the weekend. I won't be packing all my stuff into the wagon, it will go in the trailer and stay the the jobsite. plus its like a portable billboard. Maybe when I am not using it I will go park it all over town


----------



## MAK-Deco

Just be careful only having one vehicle when doing taxes, better have a good log for you miles and don't stop for that gallon of milk on the way home.


----------



## bikerboy

I am fixing mine.


----------



## bikerboy

tsunamicontract said:


> lol Scott, nice Thule racks. But I am pretty sure I am going to sell my personal vehicles and my work truck and get a vw jetta wagon TDI (gets like 40-50mpg) get me a sweet Thule Rack, throw ladders on top, get a small 5x8 custom trailer and save me a whole bunch of money. I was going to get a sprinter but I can't (or shouldn't) afford having that (insurance is really expensive on it) and a personal vehicle. Don't know how the trailer will do in the snow behind a jetta but it will be sweet when it gets here in 6-8 weeks. I will be a bonified station wagon bandit. But ill get it lettered and have it say I am insured so at least people won't think I'm a hack . . .
> but going to give estimates will be an inexpensive breeze.


 
There is a guy around here that has that same setup. I thought it would be a great way to save on gas (but now diesel is high). He has a small trailer with racks on it.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints

I got the v6 in this one so I get 18-19mpg unless I'm towing that damn trailer and then i get 12-14,


----------



## timhag

Pic was taken with my phone, will get better pics once I find my damn digital.


----------



## Kelly Painting

DSCF0002.jpg

DSCF0003.jpg

DSCF0005.jpg


----------



## Kelly Painting

DSCF0054.jpg

DSCF0058.jpg

My first truck, in Martha's Vineyard.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints

Kelly; did you get to third base with your truck, i mean the sunset did half the "romanticating":thumbup:


----------



## Kelly Painting

Burned both of my lips.... Barry Manalow was playing f I remember...... I got her drunk on high octane gas.....and made her relax with a lube job.


----------



## daren

I drive an '86 toyota pick up. Great milage and I'm not afraid to get it dirty.


----------



## JNLP

My work truck is an Avalanche. Designed some custom ladder racks for it to be made, but have since decided to sell it. In the process of deciding what to do? Either trade it on a real nice work truck & buy a cheap get around car, or trade it on a real nice car & buy a cheap work truck.

I want the nice truck & the wife wants the nice car. Been looking at a white 05 Siverado 1500 Z71 Crew Cab which alreay has a cap, and it's a great deal. SystemOne has nice aluminum racks that go around the cap so it'd be real nice. On the other hand... That car my wife wants... 

Like mine...


----------



## MAK-Deco

JNLP said:


> My work truck is an Avalanche. Designed some custom ladder racks for it to be made, but have since decided to sell it. In the process of deciding what to do? Either trade it on a real nice work truck & buy a cheap get around car, or trade it on a real nice car & buy a cheap work truck.
> 
> I want the nice truck & the wife wants the nice car. Been looking at a white 05 Siverado 1500 Z71 Crew Cab which alreay has a cap, and it's a great deal. SystemOne has nice aluminum racks that go around the cap so it'd be real nice. On the other hand... That car my wife wants...
> 
> Like mine...


Don't you work for Tim? if so why would you want a big truck with these gas prices? If I was working for someone I would be driving something that gets better gas milage then all these gas guzzling trucks out there...


----------



## timhag

MAK-Deco said:


> Don't you work for Tim? if so why would you want a big truck with these gas prices? If I was working for someone I would be driving something that gets better gas milage then all these gas guzzling trucks out there...


yes he does work for me amd yes he is a moron for having that gas guzzler.He is always b*tching about the amount of gas he uses. Thanks MAK, this is the wake up call he needs.


----------



## JNLP

timhag said:


> yes he does work for me amd yes he is a moron for having that gas guzzler.He is always b*tching about the amount of gas he uses. Thanks MAK, this is the wake up call he needs.


Yeah if you say so. :laughing:

I don't work for Tim, but with Tim.

I need a truck to haul ladders. Got about $2k worth waiting to be bought but I can't do so until I have a way to get them around.

Back to me working for Tim... Why I gotta buy my own ladders Tim? :whistling2:


----------



## fungku

Black '08 Tacoma Double Cab V6 TRD Sport + Towing








Just waiting for it to be shipped to where I live. 5 or so days.


----------



## vermontpainter

MAK-Deco said:


> We have the same truck V.. except mine is Maroon.


MAK

What year is yours? The fuel pump just failed on mine at 30k miles. Its warranty and boy are they taking their time replacing that part.


----------



## MAK-Deco

vermontpainter said:


> MAK
> 
> What year is yours? The fuel pump just failed on mine at 30k miles. Its warranty and boy are they taking their time replacing that part.


2003 have 115k on it, I bought it in 01/06 with 35k on it. I have done brakes and tires thats it.


----------



## vermontpainter

MAK-Deco said:


> 2003 have 115k on it, I bought it in 01/06 with 35k on it. I have done brakes and tires thats it.


They are tough trucks. We have a '99, the original stainless exhaust is finally going on it. Other than that, brakes, tires and oil changes.


----------



## MAK-Deco

I rode my 96 to 212k and engine was still good but I was sinking to much money in to the 4x4 parts suspension was giving out every week it seemed, and then the trans blew... The dealer gave me 4k for it so I took it and bought the other one.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I have a 1976 Pinto, I cant open the doors so I painted orange with the confederate flag on the trunk and 01 on the doors. I did all that with a spray can. 

Sometimes, I like to slide across the hood and say yee haaa and beep my horn while I drive away.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I found Prowall Truck, brings a little more understanding to his crazy scale


----------



## tsunamicontract

ewingpainting.net said:


> I found Prowall Truck, brings a little more understanding to his crazy scale


Wonder how much he paid Sev to spray that?


----------



## JNLP

tsunamicontract said:


> Wonder how much he paid Sev to spray that?


That's a pretty detailed spray job, with minimum overspray. I'm sure it was a pretty penny. :yes:


----------



## fungku

My new baby. her name is Sarah.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Black, I had a black truk one time. it suck keeping it clean


----------



## fungku

ewingpainting.net said:


> Black, I had a black truk one time. it suck keeping it clean


Everytime I fill up on gas it's an extra $4.99 to go through the carwash :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

fungku said:


> Everytime I fill up on gas it's an extra $4.99 to go through the carwash :thumbup:


If i could keep it clean id have a black truk now. I cleaned that truck every day for 2 years then had to get rid of it.


----------



## fungku

That sucks 


Oh well, mine is actually "Black Sand Pearl" it's not really a pure black, in bright sun it's kind of a dark sandy grayish kinda colour. Kinda sparkly or something. Anyway, it doesn't look so dirty so quickly. Every 4 days when I fill up I can go through the quickwash


----------



## painttofish

Nobody rolls a panel van? I worked out the back of a truck for years, a van is heaven. Shelving and drawers as far as the eye can see. You truck guys need side hatches on your toppers:yes:


----------



## painttofish

Yea that is a snow bank behind my van. And yes it was April.


----------



## MAK-Deco

painttofish said:


> Yea that is a snow bank behind my van. And yes it was April.


maybe I asked before, are u near Traverse? I have side doors on my top for my truck and I agree they are needed.


----------



## Kelly Painting

Ya, A truck even with boxes is getting old..maybe a van next time.
My work truck is my only vehicle..so I didn't want a van all the time.


----------



## painttofish

MAK-Deco said:


> maybe I asked before, are u near Traverse?


Yes Sir!


----------



## vermontpainter

I have the type of rig that is capable of taking a flying bird in the grill without puncturing the radiator. 

Its been a bad run lately with pigeons and birds...Crow, what does this all mean?


----------



## vermontpainter

painttofish said:


> Nobody rolls a panel van? :yes:


This is how we roll...


----------



## premierpainter

Here is my $4.89 a gallon hog


----------



## premierpainter

Just traded in a Van for a Min-van too. I think that I am going to slowly do that to all of my vans....26mpg vs 10 in our E350 diesels


----------



## vermontpainter

This is my favorite work truck of all time. I brought it out of semi retirement this spring because it gets 5 mpg better than my hemi hog.


----------



## vermontpainter

My son brought this one into the fleet. He runs it every day and gets the best mileage of all.


----------



## NEPS.US

vermontpainter said:


> I have the type of rig that is capable of taking a flying bird in the grill without puncturing the radiator.
> 
> Its been a bad run lately with pigeons and birds...Crow, what does this all mean?


Is that a Timhag? I love hitting those little suckers!


----------



## vermontpainter

NEPS.US said:


> Is that a Timhag? I love hitting those little suckers!


When I saw it coming at me it looked like a yellow bellied Timhag. When I pried it out of the grill it looked more like scarlet tanninger.


----------



## Kelly Painting

You'll laugh but I'm thinking of getting a small bass boat. If I do, I will get it painted and lettered to match my truck.


----------



## vermontpainter

Kelly Painting said:


> You'll laugh but I'm thinking of getting a small bass boat. If I do, I will get it painted and lettered to match my truck.


Thats actually a great idea. In my experience, good customers are often found recreating around bodies of water. That could be a serious ROI.

If you can find a way to write it off as marketing, you are a genius.


----------



## MAK-Deco

painttofish said:


> Yes Sir!



Wife and I will be in Suttons Bay this weekend, and in two weeks wife, kids and I will be in Glen Arbor...


----------



## Kelly Painting

Are yo kidding..... I'm writing off the boat lettering in a sec...it's to take out 
customers... You'll get a kick out of it hen it's done.


----------



## RCP

Rob just bought a little fishing boat, was thinking of naming it "Rob's Little Dinghy" or "Painters Holiday", now you have me thinking!:whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter

Kelly Painting said:


> Are yo kidding..... I'm writing off the boat lettering in a sec...it's to take out
> customers... You'll get a kick out of it hen it's done.


I was thinking you would be a genius if the boat was a business expense, or at least the damn gas!


----------



## painttofish

MAK-Deco said:


> Wife and I will be in Suttons Bay this weekend, and in two weeks wife, kids and I will be in Glen Arbor...


Ahh... we have a name for folks like you. You are following the FUDGIE trail.:whistling2: They are great little vacation towns. I am going trolling for salmon out of Leland tonight. Might want to stop there while you are up. Short drive from Sutton's. I live in Leelanau, Maple City area. Oh yea, don't get any Ideas about Glen Arbor, it's one of my target markets.:no: Spend lot's of cabbage while you are here.....We need it!


----------



## MAK-Deco

Well I am typing this morning with coffee and laptop from beautiful Suttons bay all tho I am not on the water I am staying at a working farm so its peaceful and not to many people around... I wish every morning was like this!

BTW - I usually spend a good chunk of cash while I am up here, I try and do my part to help the MI economy. I hope to to retire up here so I don't think I will be looking for work in your area then


----------



## painttofish

MAK-Deco said:


> Well I am typing this morning with coffee and laptop from beautiful Suttons bay all tho I am not on the water I am staying at a working farm so its peaceful and not to many people around... I wish every morning was like this!
> 
> BTW - I usually spend a good chunk of cash while I am up here, I try and do my part to help the MI economy. I hope to to retire up here so I don't think I will be looking for work in your area then


You picked a good weekend! Good jazz in Sutton's tonight. Samuel's $$$ or Boones $ are good dinner choices. Enjoy!


----------



## MAK-Deco

painttofish said:


> You picked a good weekend! Good jazz in Sutton's tonight. Samuel's $$$ or Boones $ are good dinner choices. Enjoy!


We ate at North country last night new place owned by Boones?? it was good. Stellas tonight in TC its a spot we don't miss while here, the whole village area is really cool. Yes Jazz is tonight will try to make that as well. I have done Boones before but not Samual's maybe next time.


----------



## painttofish

MAK-Deco said:


> We ate at North country last night new place owned by Boones?? it was good. Stellas tonight in TC its a spot we don't miss while here, the whole village area is really cool. Yes Jazz is tonight will try to make that as well. I have done Boones before but not Samual's maybe next time.


Yes, the old loony bin has been converted into a really cool place. Stella's has very tasty treats. Sounds like you have a palate fit for a king! Going out for good food is something the wife and I enjoy as well. I day dream about good Sushi often. Not much up here in that department ( everything is fried). Have you been to Rick Bayles's restaurant's in CHI town? He has two. One is $$$$$ and the other not so much. Both great tho. Authentic Mexican that is awesome!


----------



## NEPS.US

I'm a Ford guy.


----------



## tsunamicontract

Neps, that looks like a steel roof, what did you do to paint those dormers? What does the inside of your trailer look like? I just ordered a 5x8.


----------



## vermontpainter

NEPS

I would like to see a picture of the inside of that E350. I have always wondered how I would organize one of those things. What goes in the cargo space over the cab, drop cloths and such?

By the way, now we are going to see a new trend in phone numbers on here. There will be a 1 800 Timhag; 1 800 MAK DECO (that one would actually work); 1 800 4Severson; 1 800 Homeguard; 1800 Vermontpainter. I love it. Seriously, though, nice looking fleet.


----------



## tsunamicontract

and buddy, I think you need some new SEO. It took me like 10 min to find your site.


----------



## NEPS.US

tsunamicontract said:


> Neps, that looks like a steel roof, what did you do to paint those dormers? What does the inside of your trailer look like? I just ordered a 5x8.


Slate and copper. $400k just for the roof on that sucker.

I made shelving for across the front and have hooks across the walls. Wall mount shop vacs in all the trucks and trailer. 

Make sure you screw pieces of wood into the floor to keep stuff from sliding around. I used 1x3's and divided the trailer floor into quarters.


----------



## vermontpainter

tsunamicontract said:


> and buddy, I think you need some new SEO. It took me like 10 min to find your site.


Sounds like somebody needs to run defrag on computer and clear the internet explorer out.


----------



## NEPS.US

tsunamicontract said:


> and buddy, I think you need some new SEO. It took me like 10 min to find your site.


I love being called buddy. My site is another tool for some other advertising I do. I'm not interested in search engines. But thanks, Buddy!


----------



## tsunamicontract

vermontpainter said:


> Sounds like somebody needs to run defrag on computer and clear the internet explorer out.


Nope, its a Mac :thumbup: its actully works. I even googled New England Painting Service. Still nothing. I had to google neps.us to find it.


----------



## NEPS.US

vermontpainter said:


> NEPS
> 
> I would like to see a picture of the inside of that E350. I have always wondered how I would organize one of those things. What goes in the cargo space over the cab, drop cloths and such?
> 
> By the way, now we are going to see a new trend in phone numbers on here. There will be a 1 800 Timhag; 1 800 MAK DECO (that one would actually work); 1 800 4Severson; 1 800 Homeguard; 1800 Vermontpainter. I love it. Seriously, though, nice looking fleet.


I'll email sone to you next time I have the camera with me. The ability to organize in that thing is great. I'm not a neat freak, but my tools must be organized. The cargo space over the cab is empty. Hollow. No attic.


----------



## tsunamicontract

1800TSUNAMI
it works too. I am looking into it right now


----------



## NEPS.US

tsunamicontract said:


> Nope, its a Mac :thumbup: its actully works. I even googled New England Painting Service. Still nothing. I had to google neps.us to find it.


That's funny because I googled tsunami contracting and all I got were news articles about a wave killing thousands of people. Next time I evaluate my marketing plan I will call you to consult your expertise.


----------



## tsunamicontract

haha, yah, site is still being designed. I know I know, not the best name. But on the other side, people remember the name. Just Tsunami, though, not the whole thing. Coulda been worse. Maybe. I just didn't want another Bill and Ted's painting.


----------



## tsunamicontract

and I'm just trying to help ya out NEPS


----------



## Bushdude

tsunamicontract said:


> haha, yah, site is still being designed. I know I know, not the best name. But on the other side, people remember the name. Just Tsunami, though, not the whole thing. Coulda been worse. Maybe. I just didn't want another Bill and Ted's painting.


Your real name is Bill and Ted's painting? $hit me not!


----------



## NEPS.US

tsunamicontract said:


> and I'm just trying to help ya out NEPS


Oh Thanks, I could definatly use the help. What do you suggest I do? Scrap my wholes image and go for something like "Katrina Painting"? "We'll flood you house with paint!" Thanks for the help.....but, no thanks. Your moving close to the Severson world of posting soon.


----------



## tsunamicontract

no no. I was not suggesting you change your name. Just have your web guy do something with your SEO's so you are easier to google (not that I know anything about SEO or how to make them stronger). You get so defensive so fast NEPS. We are all here to help each other out.


----------



## NEPS.US

Tsunami,
Your the one that wanted to make a big fuss about googling my site and what a hard time you had. I don't mind critizism or help but when a "contractor" who couldnt figure out how big to make the wave chasing his paint brush a month ago starts busting my chops over a google search I get annoyed. I think you should spend more time on your marketing than worrying about mine or Severson's spelling.

I view websites search engines almost the same as phone book ad's. I spent twenty thousand a year for the first four years I was in business in book ad's with NO return. Nothing but people chasing prices. Search enigines are the same. I use my site (simple and plain) as a tool to coincide with other marketing devices I use. I prefer to rely on my direct marketing to target my prefered clientel.


----------



## vermontpainter

tsunamicontract said:


> You get so defensive so fast NEPS.


Tsunami

This is a watered down, kinder, gentler NEPS. 

6 months ago he would have really torn you a new one. 

The question I have is, if his website url was clearly in the pictures on all of his equipment, why in the heck did you have to go and google it? You could have gone directly to his site, since his address was right there. That would have eliminated this whole problem. Come on Tsu!


----------



## NEPS.US

vermontpainter said:


> The question I have is, if his website url was clearly in the pictures on all of his equipment, why in the heck did you have to go and google it? You could have gone directly to his site, since his address was right there. That would have eliminated this whole problem. Come on Tsu!


That's simple.....because he likes being a wise ass.


----------



## tsunamicontract

vermontpainter said:


> The question I have is, if his website url was clearly in the pictures on all of his equipment, why in the heck did you have to go and google it? You could have gone directly to his site, since his address was right there. That would have eliminated this whole problem. Come on Tsu!


For some reason I am in the habit of always googling everything. I never type anything into the url bar. 

NEPS, I have no clue what your market or clientele or desired of either are. Are you after people that search for Boston Painting Contractor or something of that sort, or do you have a more select client base?


----------



## vermontpainter

tsunamicontract said:


> For some reason I am in the habit of always googling everything. I never type anything into the url bar.
> 
> NEPS, I have no clue what your market or clientele or desired of either are. Are you after people that search for Boston Painting Contractor or something of that sort, or do you have a more select client base?


 
Tsun

He explained above that his website is peripheral to his other forms of advertising, which are very targeted. He is not relying on his website to generate leads through google. He uses it as a supplement to his other marketing. Not to speak for NEPS, but thats what he is saying.


----------



## tsunamicontract

Ok, that is what I thought he was saying. Are leads that are search engine generated often price shoppers like the yellow pages "let your fingers do the walking" people (like my mother . . .)? Though I am not sure your experiences would be directly comparable to what I might experience. I live in a town of not quite 10K people and there is only one other (local) contractor that would do a full exterior repaint.


----------



## NEPS.US

vermontpainter said:


> Tsun
> 
> He explained above that his website is peripheral to his other forms of advertising, which are very targeted. He is not relying on his website to generate leads through google. He uses it as a supplement to his other marketing. Not to speak for NEPS, but thats what he is saying.


:yes: I also get numerous leads daily from out of state GC's and they need a quick refrence to my company for a bid pre qualification. 

The site is also a refrence point for potential clients to see what caliber of residential work we are capable of completing.


----------



## vermontpainter

NEPS.US said:


> :yes: I also get numerous leads daily from out of state GC's and they need a quick refrence to my company for a bid pre qualification.
> 
> The site is also a refrence point for potential clients to see what caliber of residential work we are capable of completing.


This is true. The website doesnt have to be a marketing lead generating machine to be a valuable selling tool. I refer homeowners and builders to it all the time, or attach links to it in emails to customers who have specific questions. Its a handy resource, and you dont even have to get into seo if you dont want to. If you ever decide to, you are all set up to go that route.


----------



## NEPS.US

vermontpainter said:


> This is true. The website doesnt have to be a marketing lead generating machine to be a valuable selling tool. I refer homeowners and builders to it all the time, or attach links to it in emails to customers who have specific questions. Its a handy resource, and you dont even have to get into seo if you dont want to. If you ever decide to, you are all set up to go that route.


It's just about experience. After years of marketing you should have a good idea on what forms of advertising gives you the best roi. A young company may think wide but general coverage is best. After years of trial and error you should be able to narrow down your approach and target your desired group of potential clients.


----------



## vermontpainter

NEPS.US said:


> It's just about experience. After years of marketing you should have a good idea on what forms of advertising gives you the best roi. A young company may think wide but general coverage is best. After years of trial and error you should be able to narrow down your approach and target your desired group of potential clients.


Its definitely trial and error for me at this point...dabbling in a few different areas. We are about to put out our first brochure mailing ever, and it will be extremely targeted to our preferred demographic. Its an exciting experiment. Its great to have guys here, like yourself, that have done 10s of thousands of dollars in different media over the years to offer feedback based on specific experience. 

There are different styles for everything (marketing, estimating, operations, etc.) and I am of the personality type that prefers narrow and focused over broad and generalized. I am talking about periodic mailings of numbers in the hundreds to the exact clientele we seek, instead of flooding mailboxes by the thousands and hoping for a return. I dont have any huge expectations but its an interesting experiment, and I will let you know how it works out - sometime next spring!


----------



## NEPS.US

I guess we hijacked this thread ....thanks to tsunami.


----------



## vermontpainter

NEPS.US said:


> I guess we hijacked this thread ....thanks to tsunami.


 
Technically, no, because our rigs have our brand and website marketing on them, which led to the discussion about how such marketing on our rigs relates to overall marketing plans.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I found Verm driving his rig.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

And HEEEEEREEEE'SSSSSSSS NEPS


----------



## vermontpainter

Lets see your fleet, big dog.


----------



## NEPS.US

Hahaha very good Timhag#2. I'm sorry ...did I see a post of your trucks? You must have a sweet Ford Escort wagon with mailbox letters on it.


----------



## timhag

NEPS.US said:


> Hahaha very good Timhag#2. .


Them there is fighting words. There is only one Timhag.:boxing:


----------



## vermontpainter

timhag said:


> There is only one Timhag.:boxing:


I'm pretty sure I hit the last Timhag with my Hemi, see earlier post, you imposter you.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

This is how I roll


----------



## timhag

ewingpainting.net said:


> This is how I roll


How can a nice Christian boy ride around in something like that?:blink:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

timhag said:


> How can a nice Christian boy ride around in something like that?:blink:


Who said I was a nice Christan boy:ninja:


----------



## [email protected]

98 Dodge


----------



## timhag

Here is my Truck, just got it about a month and 1/2 ago. And yes NEPS, those are magnetic signs,,,,need to get it lettered. And yes NEPS thats a 24 foot green Tip. And yes NEPS i am in a car wash that was located in the Ghetto.


----------



## vermontpainter

Nice clean truck TH! Oh wait, you are at a car wash! :thumbup:


----------



## timhag

vermontpainter said:


> Nice clean truck TH! Oh wait, you are at a car wash! :thumbup:


I wash that baby once a week. JNLP needs to keep his damn trash out of my truck. He adds double the work when it comes time to do the inside.


----------



## NEPS.US

Sweet ride Tim!


----------



## timhag

NEPS.US said:


> Sweet ride Tim!


Thanks Bra, I did the picking for you so you didn't have 2. :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US

timhag said:


> Thanks Bra, I did the picking for you so you didn't have 2. :thumbsup:


No ragging ....supprised I didnt get a comment from you on mine....


----------



## timhag

NEPS.US said:


> No ragging ....supprised I didnt get a comment from you on mine....


:blinkidn't see yours, will have to check them out.


----------



## NEPS.US

timhag said:


> :blinkidn't see yours, will have to check them out.


post 69 ...then all hell broke loose ..haha


----------



## timhag

NEPS.US said:


> I'm a Ford guy.


Thats some nice stuff brother, I like the red and black lettering. I was really up in the air with the letter colors. Glad I saw that, those will be the colors i get for my truck. :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US

timhag said:


> Thats some nice stuff brother, I like the red and black lettering. I was really up in the air with the letter colors. Glad I saw that, those will be the colors i get for my truck. :thumbsup:


Thanks ...nice, simple and clean ....


----------



## mistcoat

NEPS.US said:


> Oh Thanks, I could definatly use the help. What do you suggest I do? Scrap my wholes image and go for something like "Katrina Painting"? "We'll flood you house with paint!" Thanks for the help.....but, no thanks. Your moving close to the Severson world of posting soon.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## timhag

NEPS.US said:


> post 69 ...then all hell broke loose ..haha


I remember seeing the mess but, for some reason I didn't see your fleet. :blink: I am also thinking about getting a trailer, what was the price on yours?


----------



## MAK-Deco

Hey Tim did you get the green tip from Tsun ??? 

Nice truck... I ran two dakotas when i started in the early 90's..


----------



## timhag

MAK-Deco said:


> Hey Tim did you get the green tip from Tsun ???
> 
> ..


:laughing::laughing: Actually i got that from good old Severson.


----------



## ccpainting

*truck*









here is my ride-gas hog. i drive a honda accord wagon back to the jobsite to save on gas.


----------



## timhag

CC, thats the same set my truck is gonna be. I got the ladder racks installed to put a cap on the back. Nice truck.:thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Just got my new ride this weekend.


----------



## vermontpainter

ewingpainting.net said:


> Just got my new ride this weekend.


Is it challenging to market yourself as the "green" painter while driving that?


----------



## ewingpainting.net

vermontpainter said:


> Is it challenging to market yourself as the "green" painter while driving that?


I'm not marketing myself as the "green painter" did you see anything on my truck that is marketing green?


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Oh take another look at my web site green GONE. Rather just promoting responsible product and services. While maintaining the integrity and quality in the coatings and applications.


----------



## tsunamicontract

website is still completely green bud.


----------



## NEPS.US

color blind painter ....terrible ...nice red truck:thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

That be my colors it has nothing to do with green painting, although I have thought of doing the back drop in white.


----------



## vermontpainter

ewingpainting.net said:


> Oh take another look at my web site green GONE. Rather just promoting responsible product and services. While maintaining the integrity and quality in the coatings and applications.


Oh ok, I see you took the green hat off and decided to market yourself as a regular painter, so I guess you can drive whatever truck you want. Its cool when guys use "green" as a marketing strategy, and then get away from it when it doesnt bring fast dollars.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Actually dude! I am making good money with the green paint. I just wanted to appeal to more of a wider clientele base. But thanks for your input.


----------



## vermontpainter

ewingpainting.net said:


> Actually dude! I am making good money with the green paint. I just wanted to appeal to more of a wider clientele base. But thanks for your input.


 
Good for you, and there is definitely a market there. My comments werent intended to be critical of you in particular, just an observation that we have seen guys jump on the green bandwagon and become the "green" painter overnight, and in other cases decide not to be the green painter anymore because they felt too limited by the label. 

The products are available to all painters. Hopefully we all make use of them where appropriate.


----------



## George Z

> we have seen guys jump on the green bandwagon and become the "green" painter overnight


And a good bandwagon it is





> The products are available to all painters


Products is only one part of being green


----------



## vermontpainter

George Z said:


> And a good bandwagon it is
> 
> _George, I consider you to be one of the people who helped put the wheels on the wagon. Its the chameleons that I was referring to (I think you know this, but just to clarify)._
> 
> Products is only one part of being green
> 
> _Thats also part of my point. We all do bits and pieces, even if by accident. I believe it is possible to have a green business, and it would encompass alot of sustainable practices. My company does alot with products and practices, but I would be pretty hypocritical to market us as green when we roll 24-32 cylinders of gas guzzling trucks out each day. _


----------



## RCP

Summer outfit in the first pic

Winter outfit in the second!


----------



## JNLP

ewingpainting.net said:


> Just got my new ride this weekend.


That's a nice truck! :thumbup:


----------



## NEPS.US

I cant believe how many of you guys work out of pick ups. What a pain. Go get a box truck.


----------



## vermontpainter

Can't pick up my son after work in a van or box truck :whistling2:


----------



## timhag

vermontpainter said:


> Can't pick up my son after work in a van or box truck :whistling2:


Ditto:thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter

timhag said:


> Ditto:thumbsup:


NEPS has a hot swedish au pair so he can drive whatever he wants. We know who's making all the money around here.


----------



## NEPS.US

Sure you can ...throw him in back! You have a van though. Remember how things were when we were kids. 

You could get him for short trips. .... just turn the pass airbag off.


----------



## vermontpainter

Haha, he's 2 1/2. If he's not locked into his car seat, he's climbing out the window. My quad cab is the shart.


----------



## timhag

vermontpainter said:


> . My quad cab is the shart.


Thats what i'm talking about V, But i do remember when riding in the back of trucks. We would play the old baseball bat to the mailbox game. Never play again when the bat came back and hit me in the chest.


----------



## NEPS.US

You guys cant keep all your crap it it ..... amatuers


----------



## vermontpainter

Its nice to see Team Dodge well represented here.


----------



## timhag

NEPS.US said:


> You guys cant keep all your crap it it ..... amatuers


I have to agree with this brother NEPS. Thats the only problem I have with my wonderful, beautiful, babygirl truck.


----------



## vermontpainter

NEPS

What do you drive for a personal vehicle? Or should we start a new thread for this?


----------



## NEPS.US

My wife has a new explorer and I just have the vans and the utility box. I always had a F-250 for plowing ....but sold it ...I hate plowing. I also always had a vette ....sold my '69 roadster last year ... baby or vette, baby or vette ....now its a second baby or a vette ...Going to Corvettes at Carlisle, PA in two weeks. My wife better hope my commercial accounts dont settle up before Sept.


----------



## timhag

vermontpainter said:


> NEPS
> 
> What do you drive for a personal vehicle? Or should we start a new thread for this?


Do I need to go back and search for the pics of Mr. NEPS personal vehicle? That may start another goofy post marathon tho.


----------



## NEPS.US

timhag said:


> Do I need to go back and search for the pics of Mr. NEPS personal vehicle? That may start another goofy post marathon tho.


Not here .... my first pic was a month ago with my trucks.


----------



## vermontpainter

NEPS.US said:


> Not here .... my first pic was a month ago with my trucks.


You'll end up with a vet. When I bought my hemi work truck I sold my personal vehicle. I have kicked myself every single month for that, up until this month. I bought it back. I am in love again.


----------



## NEPS.US

What is it?


----------



## vermontpainter

NEPS.US said:


> What is it?


Hang on, I'll send you a picture.


----------



## [email protected]

vermontpainter said:


> Its nice to see Team Dodge well represented here.


:thumbsup:

My wife drives a Dodge Grand Caravan and it has been great, that's why I chose the truck. So far so good!


----------



## NEPS.US

vermontpainter said:


> Hang on, I'll send you a picture.


I'm waiting ....you better be in the pic or I call BS


----------



## NEPS.US

I had 1 dodge truck ...dumped 3 tranny's in it and had a bad electrical system ...was new too ....POS


----------



## vermontpainter

NEPS.US said:


> I'm waiting ....you better be in the pic or I call BS


 
I'm sending now. You'll recognize my house in the background. Dont make me go out and take a pic under the lights right now.


----------



## vermontpainter

NEPS.US said:


> I had 1 dodge truck ...dumped 3 tranny's in it and had a bad electrical system ...was new too ....POS


You are hard on trucks no?


----------



## NEPS.US

vermontpainter said:


> You are hard on trucks no?


Work trucks ... yes.. I've blown up quite a few vehicles. I think I've had over 50 cars in my day.


----------



## NEPS.US

vermontpainter said:


> I'm sending now. You'll recognize my house in the background. Dont make me go out and take a pic under the lights right now.


Is that a Yugo?:whistling2:


----------



## timhag

NEPS.US said:


> Is that a Yugo?:whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter

NEPS.US said:


> Is that a Yugo?:whistling2:


Its a Hyundai, jackass, and I told you not to say anything out here...


----------



## NEPS.US

I could see Brian in a Yugo .... I bet he has the first buck he ever made ...hahahaha ......jokin' Brian......


----------



## vermontpainter

NEPS

I just sent you 3 email links to what we were talking about...


----------



## scpainting

an old white 1990 ford f150. now thats a professional's work truck.


----------



## morganpainting.com

*heres the rig fellas*

have two of these trailers, both with all the bells and whistles dont know how life existed without them
www.morganpainting.com


----------



## mjkpainting

Crazy question

I'm thinking about selling my van and getting a pickup truck. I need the use of the bed for personal use at my house etc


What do you guys do without a cap when your driving to a job and it rains?


----------



## WisePainter

morganpainting.com said:


> have two of these trailers, both with all the bells and whistles dont know how life existed without them
> www.morganpainting.com



With the economy the way it is, I can't see how they exist at all...


----------



## johnpaint

mjkpainting said:


> Crazy question
> 
> I'm thinking about selling my van and getting a pickup truck. I need the use of the bed for personal use at my house etc
> 
> 
> What do you guys do without a cap when your driving to a job and it rains?


I will never go back to a pickup. The way it rains around here all my tools would all rust down, Plus get stolen too.Sometimes I do wish I had a small pickup for doing bids and taking stuff to the dump though.


----------



## daArch

johnpaint said:


> I will never go back to a pickup. The way it rains around here all my tools would all rust down,


And some of us got SNOW !!!

As I've said before, vans are great, except you live with the fumes. PU's are good to separate driver from materials, but w/o a cap, the weather dumps on everything, and w/ a cap, it's a pain to get at some equip. 

Trailers are good. And on some jobs you can leave them on site - although security is a challenge. 

Box trucks with a separating partition would be good - but talk about GAS GUZZLIN !

Perhaps a van with a partition separating stink from driver would be the best of all. 

I love my Caravan, but I do not deal with stinky stuff no more - except for the driver, but I can't never seem to get away from him and his malodorous fumes.


----------



## nEighter

morganpainting.com said:


> have two of these trailers, both with all the bells and whistles dont know how life existed without them
> www.morganpainting.com


love the setup and wish I had that! :thumbsup: Oh the site is great also!


----------



## JNLP

mjkpainting said:


> Crazy question
> 
> I'm thinking about selling my van and getting a pickup truck. I need the use of the bed for personal use at my house etc
> 
> 
> What do you guys do without a cap when your driving to a job and it rains?


If you're willing to shell out a few bucks, you can get a nice tonneau cover that works with certain ladder racks. Was looking at them a while back will see if I can find them again...


----------



## JNLP

Ok I was looking at these racks: http://www.realtruck.com/truck_rack...vers_w_explorer_series_rails/R14317P1C1T.html

With any of the folowing covers:
http://www.realtruck.com/pace_edwar...over_w_explorer_series_rails/R14319P1C1T.html
http://www.realtruck.com/pace_edwar...neau_covers_w_explorer_rails/R14831P1C1T.html
http://www.realtruck.com/pace_edwar...vers_w_explorer_series_rails/R14316P1C1T.html


----------



## RCP

We have thought about van, during the winter Rob drives the Dodge and uses the trailer, during good weather the Chevy for work.


----------



## bikerboy

mjkpainting said:


> Crazy question
> 
> I'm thinking about selling my van and getting a pickup truck. I need the use of the bed for personal use at my house etc
> 
> 
> What do you guys do without a cap when your driving to a job and it rains?


Somebody gave me a locking deck storage box something like the picture below. Keep my drops and any tools I worry about locked up inside. Leaves plenty of room in the bed for other items.


----------



## johnpaint

what do you call those?


----------



## johnpaint

RCP said:


> We have thought about van, during the winter Rob drives the Dodge and uses the trailer, during good weather the Chevy for work.


that's nice parking beside a house with vinyl siding.I don't know what to think about you guy's.


----------



## RCP

johnpaint said:


> that's nice parking beside a house with vinyl siding.I don't know what to think about you guy's.


:001_huh:


----------



## johnpaint

You know I'm kidding. Hey how come the old man don't get on here?


----------



## RCP

He is more of a lurker:brows:
He would rather watch History Channel than try and keep up with all the witty repartee! I do read/talk about most of the posts to him, well, maybe not all:whistling2:


----------



## WisePainter

RCP said:


> I do read/talk about most of the posts to him


Li~yaaaaaar!




RCP said:


> well, maybe not all:whistling2:



better.


----------



## RCP

.................


----------



## eddie

This is my ride had a pick up when i lived boston but i prefare a van for lugging etc


----------



## Whitey97

2nd rig, not the yellow thing. Actually just painted that.








This is the cheifs rig now, usually with a 12' trailer attached


----------



## [email protected]

Picked up a Trailer and Ladder rack all for $1600 on CL last week:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Just bought a new E 250. Got the old magnets on it now. It gets lettered on tuesday. :thumbsup:


----------



## GMack

If you are a painter and you have one work vehicle it should be a van. This is a statement of fact. Trucks are nice, trailers have their place. Vans are king. Thank you and goodnight.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

The lettering on the new van...


----------



## JAYJAY

Not bad schmidty.....


----------



## MAK-Deco

Schmidt & Co. said:


> The lettering on the new van...



looks good, clean and to the point..


----------



## johnpaint

Good you are with Ford, looks very nice.


----------



## JNLP

Schmidt & Co. said:


> The lettering on the new van...


Looks real good. :thumbsup:


----------



## TooledUp

Here's mine:




























I'm posting some interior ones in the 'van configuration' thread.


----------



## ParagonVA

nice ride, pretty classy. The font is elegant, and your slogan too:thumbsup:


----------



## TooledUp

ParagonVA said:


> nice ride, pretty classy. The font is elegant, and your slogan too:thumbsup:


Thanks 

Oh, and the slogan is trademarked if any viewer's were thinking of hijacking it :whistling2: :thumbup:


----------



## ParagonVA

excellent.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Good looking truck & well lettered! Is that a Renault? How do you like it? It's interesting to see what other contractors around the world use as work trucks. Can't wait to see some interior pictures. :yes:


----------



## TooledUp

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Good looking truck & well lettered! Is that a Renault? How do you like it? It's interesting to see what other contractors around the world use as work trucks. Can't wait to see some interior pictures. :yes:


It's a Renault Trafic 1.9 turbo diesel. It does 40/45 mpg and has heaps of power. It's a real flying machine - I have to keep watching the speed because it's so fast! I love the thing. Probably the best motor I've ever used for work. Nissan do a Primastar and Vauxhall do the Vivaro models which are eactly the same van, just with different branding. Mine is a short wheel base, low roof, but you can also get long wheel base and high roof versions. The swb low roof does me fine though.

I've posted the interior pics in the other thread :thumbsup:


----------



## speedy472

1990 suburban


----------



## Last Craftsman

GMack said:


> If you are a painter and you have one work vehicle it should be a van. This is a statement of fact. Trucks are nice, trailers have their place. Vans are king. Thank you and goodnight.


:notworthy:

:notworthy:

:notworthy:

:notworthy:


We find these truths to be self evident.


----------



## 4ThGeneration

I am getting a new set up for a power washing complete setup and one for exterior coatings. Both will be 12x7 enclosed trailers. I like the idea of if my truck goes down the trailers will not. I like the look of the box truck, but there again if it breaks down and needs to be serviced that you will have to scramble and transfer all equipment. Photos will be on here soon.


----------



## Rcon

Me work truck. Time to put the canopy back on though now that the snow's coming down again. New decals going on in a couple of weeks.


----------



## AmericanPatch&Paint

Chevrolet Express 6.5L Turbo Diesel:whistling2:


----------



## JNLP

Why this thread have to die? And WTF happened to Kelly? :blink:


Looking out the window at work and couldn't help but think, So sexy...


----------



## vermontpainter

JNLP said:


> Why this thread have to die? And WTF happened to Kelly? :blink:
> 
> 
> Looking out the window at work and couldn't help but think, So sexy...


If you still have a work truck, you will be discriminated against. This thread was started in about '08. In 2011 work trucks are considered luxury items.


----------



## JNLP

vermontpainter said:


> If you still have a work truck, you will be discriminated against. This thread was started in about '08. In 2011 work trucks are considered luxury items.


 Ohhh damn and here I was just shopping for a new one again. :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic

vermontpainter said:


> If you still have a work truck, you will be discriminated against. This thread was started in about '08. In 2011 work trucks are considered luxury items.


That is funny I thought they were a necessity.


----------



## 6126

Chevy Z-71 4x4


----------



## BC_Painter

This is my rig 

Got her cheap, did some work to her, and she's treated me well, getting the decals sometime soon ( magnets suck on this thing ), just gotta finalize things


----------



## 6126

Astro Vans make great paint rigs.


----------



## Dunbar Painting

http://www.dunbarpainting.com/img/truck2.jpg


----------



## mike75

This is what i use for work also doubles as my weekend shooting rig. Have always had vans but always carried to much unnecessary tools but slowly worked out what i need for every day work.


----------



## mpminter

I'm running a '99 Ford E350 superduty panel van with the 7.3 diesel. I love the power, but 32 gallons of fuel at 4.29/gal and only 15 mpg... ouch. I'm looking to get a 2000-2001 Ford Ranger 2wd, 4cyl, 5spd. I've heard their great on gas, and I wouldn't have to run my big diesel much any more


----------



## mike75

mpminter said:


> I'm running a '99 Ford E350 superduty panel van with the 7.3 diesel. I love the power, but 32 gallons of fuel at 4.29/gal and only 15 mpg... ouch. I'm looking to get a 2000-2001 Ford Ranger 2wd, 4cyl, 5spd. I've heard their great on gas, and I wouldn't have to run my big diesel much any more


My Toyota runs a 3.0l turbo diesel which gets 9litres/100km which means great fuel economy even with 4 guys,trailer and a full load on the highway.


----------



## SwinginBrush




----------



## RH

Steve,
Somebody spotted one of your rigs in a supermarket parking lot the other day. :whistling2:


----------



## scottjr

Getting it lettered soon.


----------



## South-FL-Painter

I have a 2009 Ford PU,its ok,but ia was more happy with the van.Thinking to get Dodge Sprinter or Mercedes sprinter witch is the same.Super reliable,gas efficient more than a pick up truck,6 cilynder diesel engines great! and serves like a box truck.Any of you guys have that?


----------

